# where can i get a fursuit



## Thechozenfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Where can i get a fursuit?


----------



## Magica (Jun 9, 2008)

List of fursuit makers: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=19041


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, you can either buy one from one of those sites or make one yourself. If you make it yourself, it will be cheaper.


----------



## Rimbaum (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm making one myself, and I'm expecting to pay anywhere around $200-$250 for a fullsuit, depending on the quality and price of the fur I end up using. If you want commissions, then all I can really say is look around, and if it's possible for you to actually go up and look at a fursuit made by a specific person, try to find an opportunity to do that. I've had the chance to see a few suits up close by makers like MixedCandy and Arend Studios, and I was not at all disappointed in what I saw.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 9, 2008)

i make suits, i have been making them for 10 years and own over 20 costumes BUT i am new to offering commissions and so my prices are lower than most other makers. and i am open for commissions so i could start now (like today even if you have paypal) and i can get a full costume done in 1-3 months and most masks get done between 1-4 days
here is my website and i attached a pic of some of my costumes http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 9, 2008)

Rimbaum said:


> I'm making one myself, and I'm expecting to pay anywhere around $200-$250 for a fullsuit, depending on the quality and price of the fur I end up using. If you want commissions, then all I can really say is look around, and if it's possible for you to actually go up and look at a fursuit made by a specific person, try to find an opportunity to do that. I've had the chance to see a few suits up close by makers like MixedCandy and Arend Studios, and I was not at all disappointed in what I saw.



Fullsuits can run $1,000 or more for a good quality one.


----------



## Rimbaum (Jun 12, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Fullsuits can run $1,000 or more for a good quality one.



Ehem: I did say I was making my own, and the cost of THAT was what I'd mentioned. I don't have the money to spend on super-high quality fur, and I don't think I'd want to spend that kind of money on something which I'm not sure of how well is going to turn out in the first place. Most good-quality furs I've seen around my town run around $20-$30/yd, and that's going to be the most expensive part of making my own fursuit.

I'm well aware that good-quality fursuits from commission can cost $1,000 or more. When I'm ready to commission one, I'm willing to pay that much.


----------

